
Time to #DeleteFacebook, Again - amineazariz
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nytimes.com&#x2F;2018&#x2F;12&#x2F;18&#x2F;us&#x2F;politics&#x2F;facebook-data-sharing-deals.html<p>... And someone has to start something new. What are your candidates to maybe replace Facebook ? Little&#x2F;unknown yet social networks.
======
tptacek
You're not supposed to submit stories like this. In fact, that people do this
is the reason that URLs in these kinds of stories aren't clickable. Links on
the site are community property, and the submitter doesn't get to capture them
with a special comment at the top of the thread.

~~~
amineazariz
I wanted to give some context to the post since the news is already widely
shared. But thank you for the guideline, I honestly didn't knew that.

~~~
dang
It's in the FAQ:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

~~~
amineazariz
Thank you.

------
LinuxBender
In my opinion, the solution isn't to initially replace the messaging platform.
Rather, user metadata management first and foremost must be addressed. There
needs to be a way for people to have something like OpenLDAP+SAML that is
federated. User metadata can then be used on whatever shiny app is cool at the
time.

Messaging platforms come and go, but the people are what remain fairly
constant. Applying this logic also means you can give people multiple options
and use the same logins on multiple applications.

If I were to take a first stab at this, I would probably use something like
the OpenLDAP fork ReOpenLDAP [1] and use my domains and my friends domains to
set up master-master replication. Each domain owner is master for their
domain. I have no idea what saml2 provider I would put in front of it. This
system would store password hashes, ssh public keys, contact information, bio
(used for signatures and "about me" boxes).

There should be a combination of web API's and a web UI to self service
account info so that anyone can maintain, update or otherwise remove their
data when they want.

[1] - [https://github.com/leo-yuriev/ReOpenLDAP](https://github.com/leo-
yuriev/ReOpenLDAP)

------
a-saleh
I have several ideas:

* Secure Scuttlebut, with clients that are getting more and more user friendly, i.e. mobile [https://www.manyver.se/](https://www.manyver.se/)

* looking into individual community discourse servers, i.e. I would really like to be more active in purescript, or shutup and sitdown communities

* for personal communication, I moght be trying to get more of my ingroup on threema. It is reasonably secure messenger, and you need to _buy it_ to use it, and I would like to support that :)

------
edhelas
I'd like to propose Movim :)

It's a federated social network fully built on the XMPP protocol.

Responsive, with desktop and mobile apps. It offers microblogging features
like Mastodon, but also more advanced blogging (Markdown, edit, comments,
likes), chatrooms, direct chat, video-conferencing, communities, tags... and
all in real-time.

You can have a look on [https://movim.eu/](https://movim.eu/). If you have any
questions, do not hesitate to ask them here!

------
TelmoMenezes
Email.

It lets you have private and group chats, organize events, share photos and
links, keep contact lists, etc. I know is hard to see, but email is quite
sexy: it is decentralized and vastly adopted, more so than FB. It works on
every platform and it's been around for a long time. And it's not going
anywhere. It's the dream of all the anarco-crpyto-hackers and it already
exists! Sometimes it's hard to see the obvious.

And I think email could still be vastly improved by better clients. It just so
happens that there is currently no big economic incentive to create one.

I believe that we are still in the very early moments of the Internet, and we
are collectively doing a lot of stupid shit. Like the first few decades of
synthesizer music. We have to go through some silly stages before getting back
to our senses and developing some taste.

Also RSS, newsgroups and other blasts from the past. Everything has been
reinvented poorly and plastered with ads, but just wait a few years...

------
mindgam3
Previous discussion of NYT article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18712382](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18712382)

------
mcv
Google+ refugees are also looking for a new home. Lots of people are flocking
to MeWe, but I don't think another proprietary monolith is the solution.
Distributed, decentralised, federated social networks are the solution.

Diaspora and Mastodon are among the more popular options. I'm looking at
Friendica and Hubzilla, because from there you can connect to people on both
Diaspora and Mastodon.

------
Steltek
A law mandating open access to APIs would do wonders to spur competition.

Remember Pidgin? Knitting together disparate IM platforms into one client was
great. You can't do that with Facebook, their TOS doesn't allow for it.

Open access to 3rd party clients that can bridge platforms will break the
network effect lock-in and allow for real competition to emerge.

~~~
edhelas
I am currently contributing on libraries for libpurple (the central library
used in Pidgin) and Spectrum to improve the transports between those 3rd party
networks and the XMPP one. Also with the integration of those transports
within the Movim project.

Recently I was able to bridge Discord and Slack and working on Instagram (to
finally have a decent way to use Instagram DM on desktop).

See [https://github.com/EionRobb/purple-
discord](https://github.com/EionRobb/purple-discord),
[https://github.com/EionRobb/purple-
instagram](https://github.com/EionRobb/purple-instagram) and
[https://movim.eu/](https://movim.eu/) :)

------
curuinor
I wrote a filesystem-and-own-email-account-only cronjob for myself to do it,
it and its predecessors have been working fine for about a half-decade

[https://github.com/howonlee/diogenes8](https://github.com/howonlee/diogenes8)

------
skinnyasianboi
Did anyone hear about openbook.social ? They had a failed kickstarter campaing
but got their goal in a second one. I think the beta starts in january. I'm
keen to test it out. TIt's privacy focused and hopefully 100% open source.

~~~
edhelas
Centralized if I remember correctly even if they are open source. The
instances will not federate to each-others.

------
hackinthebochs
HN badly needs an article downvote

~~~
wglb
That is the purpose of the "flag" link on stories.

------
emayljames
Mastodon

~~~
microcolonel
I've been using Mastodon. In its current form it's about good enough to
replace Twitter (apart from the obvious network effects).

